# February DSOL - Casa Espresso



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Comments, moans, likes, recipes here people!

Would say guess the bean, but they put it on the bag!

Arrived today, two cardboard boxes with 2 x 500g in each.

Look good, not as dark as i thought they would be but ill let the taste buds decide.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am opening this one early. Otherwise I'll still be drinking it in April


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Arrived this afternoon. Nice packaging. Says 'wait a week' from roast date. That's fine because I'm in the middle of a bag of 'Old Brown Java'.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

my 4 bags arrived too in 2 boxes. Was funny watching the postie making a decisions as to which one to balance on top of the postbox and which one to try and fit in the US type postbox









john


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> I am opening this one early. Otherwise I'll still be drinking it in April


Get Some!!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice - looking forward to getting mine. I stupidly took my beans, including the RedTail Exquisito I was aging to my new house so I am left with having to grind Illy Medium Roast Espresso beans. It could be worse I suppose


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Got mine today, came yesterday but had to collect from P.O today. They do look lighter than usual but nice smell from them. Finishing off some other beans so will probably start on them next week sometime. Anyone tried them yet, curious to know how dark they taste.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

AMCD300 said:


> Nice - looking forward to getting mine. I stupidly took my beans, including the RedTail Exquisito I was aging to my new house so I am left with having to grind Illy Medium Roast Espresso beans. It could be worse I suppose


I've nearly finished my RedTail... Quite nice, and got me back into espresso.

Got my beans this morning as well, as I received a text from my other half saying ""your coffee has come.."

Opened a bag earlier, and gave it a good sniff... Mmmmmmmmm. Can I wait until 1st March? Doubt it...

Anyone tried it yet? Wonder what it would be like brewed V60 stylee?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I've nearly finished my RedTail... Quite nice, and got me back into espresso.
> 
> Got my beans this morning as well, as I received a text from my other half saying ""your coffee has come.."
> 
> ...


Not received mine here in Belgium yet (unsurprisingly) but I made a special trip to my new house to recover the RedTail...ground it today and managed some nice shots from it.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok hands up, couldn't resist. made an espresso 18-32 in 40 secs, needs quite a course grind. Caramel taste apparent, I like it, not too dark but not light...guess that's about medium roast. Think once this is rested it will be really nice.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Ok hands up, couldn't resist. made an espresso 18-32 in 40 secs, needs quite a course grind. Caramel taste apparent, I like it, not too dark but not light...guess that's about medium roast. Think once this is rested it will be really nice.


I am glad that my beans are resting in the mail rather than in my house...easier to resist temptation if they are not calling to me!









Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've tucked into them as well... Dialed in the grinder, and got 35 out of 14 with a nice thick dark crema. Tasted caramelized (is this a posh word for nearly burnt?) Wasn't too bad actually, so made a large 12oz flatty for herself's dad who came round for dinner this evening - though I'd try them out on him first.. He said it was lovely! made myself an espresso (14> 26 this time, that's Pavonis for you..) and it was ok, but wasn't right. Just made myself a 7oz flatty and its lovely. I find dark beans go well with milk. Still like lighter roasts though as brewed which is a convenient 5 minute drink.

Going to leave these to rest a bit longer now and see what results I get. Sometimes debating whether to get the Classic out of the garage and have another go on that for a change, it's whether I can be faffed, or rather if I am allowed!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

So far I am still managing to keep it in the packaging and not opened it yet. Going to leave it for another few days 3-4 the most I think as I may not be resist longer. haha. I am currently finishing off my last kg of Taylors espresso beans. I know its' bad however it's tolerable with syrup lol.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

First attempt - guestimated somewhere on the grinder... I started with 17g and 34 out - over 70 seconds and oddly it was not bad... obviously not what I aimed for.

Will try and dial this in tomorrow but thought I would share my first shot experience with this bean!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The one I tried yesterday needs a similar grind setting as the Dark Woods DSOL.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Couldn't wait anymore and my Rave order has arrived today so I've opened the bag. What can I say as son as I openned the bag it smelled soooo good, reminds me of dark choc and i would like to say a bit smokey not sure if anyone smelled it. Nice dark roast and just had it as flat white in my travel mug as I needed to get to work. I'd have to say it's great exactly what it says on the packet. Dark choc, a hint of caramel at the back of it and smooth on the tongue. Can't get enough of it.

Great choice guys and thanks for organising it. Also thanks to CASA Espresso too.







)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hitting it tonight as espresso, latté macchiato and flat white. 3 shots as espro to dial it in and got the dark choc bite and smooth aftertaste. Partner had the macchiato and I had a flatty. Very nice. Who needs sleep


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thinking of starting on these tomorrow. Anyone using them just now?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Should be getting to these at the weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I and aeropress today was nice quite a smokey taste


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Thinking of starting on these tomorrow. Anyone using them just now?


Mine arrived today but they remain unopened. They were roasted on 23rd February so I think they are ready to go here tomorrow, although I leave for work at 6.30am so I will struggle to dial them in unless I do it now or get up really early. I may have to wait until the weekend...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

AMCD300 said:


> Mine arrived today but they remain unopened. They were roasted on 23rd February so I think they are ready to go here tomorrow, although I leave for work at 6.30am so I will struggle to dial them in unless I do it now or get up really early. I may have to wait until the weekend...


Similar grind to Dark Woods DSOL maybe a bit coarser, if that gets you a starting point.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I can go surprisingly fine with this one already.

18g in I Tried tamper weight only nutate with convex 58mm followed by the londinium button tamper with fingertip pressure in 18g vst for 34 out in 12 seconds pre plus 34 seconds then add milk.

Still getting used to using the tighter fit tamper, using both helps resolve the sides binding. using the Santos as BB are out of stock on Mythos burrs.

Not sure I like the after taste of these as much but that may improve.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> I can go surprisingly fine with this one already.
> 
> 18g in I Tried tamper weight only nutate with convex 58mm followed by the londinium button tamper with fingertip pressure in 18g vst for 34 out in 12 seconds pre plus 34 seconds then add milk.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, I've just used tamper weight only and nutated, as I was getting slightly sour shots. 14g in, lever up, lock in and pre-infuse for 6 seconds. Gentle pull for a slow, steady mouse tail and finishing on exactly 28g. Seams to improve things a bit. Grind settings are the centre mark on the Mazzer, which is two indents finer than when I first dialled it in.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Opened the bag this morning. First thing is I didn't get a hit of the usual coffee smell. Even after a manly inhale ineasnt getting much. Second the colour was a lot lighter than I would expect. I have popped a few in my bag to tryban aeropress or 2 at work and will update thoughts on tatse later


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Into these Beans now:

Yes - they are lighter than usual but not necessarily a bad thing if the taste is good (no fruit/flowers)

18g in 38g out at 95C for 37 seconds including 9 secs pre infusion. Note higher brew temp.

Lovely single stream out of naked PF using my new Tamper.

Took a while to dial in but good in the end.

Predominately I'm getting dark continental chocolate.

Excellent espresso & good with a little milk. too much & the taste flattens easily.

Its an interesting blend with Jagong Village which I've drunk a lot as a SO.

Oddly not finding a lot of aftertaste but its a good clean drink.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have noted a few roaster going down the route of Jagong and south american... Might try it myself.

Will wait till the weekend to start mine.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@ronsil why go for a higher temp? It's something I tend not to adjust but really because i'm not sure when to.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I always change the temp as necessary.

Generally I keep cooler sometimes drop to 91C but often go up to 95C for espresso.

Because I mostly use beans without fruity/floral flavours if the espresso is towards bitter I lower the temp but if its towards sour I up the temp.

With the current DSOL I found increasing the temp produces a slightly sweeter drink.

These Beans are getting better all the time.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Just opened these ... Who was saying they weren't dark enough ??? ... Definately a dark roast in my book ... Just waiting for machine to heat up


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ronsil said:


> I always change the temp as necessary.
> 
> Generally I keep cooler sometimes drop to 91C but often go up to 95C for espresso.
> 
> ...


I'm finding the same, except I can't adjust my temp. I'll leave my machine on for a while until the portafilter gets too hot to touch and draw a little water off to heat my cup before pulling a shot. Getting good results and liking espresso more as a result. Can't seam to get the hang of LSOL so that's for brew only (and another reason I stopped that subscription as I've got several bags left). Now my partner can drink flatties again, due to finding a dairy free milk she likes, I'm making more. Pulling 3 to 4 shots at a time is helping nail it.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

OK, I did it...

I got around to cracking open my DSOL February batch today at 12 days since roasting and it was certainly worth the wait. I am over-extracting it slightly at the moment but the flavours I am getting are amazing. I am currently at 18g->44g in 29 seconds with a 10 second pre-infusion and 93 degrees at the group head. Espresso shots are lovely and sweet with definite fruit and smoky/biscuity notes, but in milk the flavour changes and powers through with wonderful chocolate and nuts. The best beans I have tasted so far and I haven't finished dialing them in yet. Very nice.

Thank you Casa Espresso and Jonnie - my first DSOL and not my last from you I suspect...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

These beans have drove me nuts.... tried three different shots on the weekend and each one got binned, couldnt get the timing right at all.

This morning pulled some more, standard 18g into 36g, hot water on top, nice but nothing really jumping out at me, pulled another with the aim of putting milk in, rocket run out of water mid shot so only got 20g out from 18g in, thought sod it and filled up 6oz cup with milk, was lovely, really nutty creamy drink....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

18 into 20g and I thought I was under extracting as I'm limited to how much water gets pushed through them. Been grinding really fine and tamping with tamp pressure only and nutateing. Not bad, but getting fractures.. Keep trying lol


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been struggling with these in aeropress. Not bad but nothing really to note. Going to try with espresso over the weekend


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am feeling a little bad that I am getting such nice shots for my milk drinks. Although my attempt at 6am before work this morning was a little poor - not the coffee per se but my milk frothing skills through half-opened eyes. More like a flat white than a cappuccino but still nice.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Having trouble with these. I've tried 17 into 32 in 30 and 18 into 26 in 30 and I'm still getting a bitter note. Other half likes the results but I'm still not getting something I'm happy with. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I tried 18-32 in 34secs first time bitter second time spot on...not easy bean to hit sweet spot.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

18>30 over 33s inc 8s preinfusion has been giving a lovely nutty dark chocolate taste in a flattie. Have only hit the caramel note once so far towards the end of the first bag having put the whole bag in the mythos and will finish the second in the morning, each bag in effect being in the hopper for about 36 hours.

Did steal some out of the hopper for a brazen 44.1g with 750ml volvic @201F with a 30 second pre infuse,cocoa as it cooled but brewed maybe not its strong point; was very pleasant just not anything outstanding if that makes sense.

John


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure if it's the beans or I'm just not a fan of the DSOL, but even my best shots have been a bit lacking in flavor and best desribed as 'smooth' tasting.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not digging these myself either, nothing bad about them, just nothing great either, have tried various ratios, milky, long black, espresso...

I think they suit no milk, espresso has the most flavor but dropping water on can dilute it very easily.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I know from roasting a few jagongs myself a year or so ago, they didn't suit espresso for me, preferred them in pour over.

Might try that this weekend.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Almost at the end of bag 4 and these were definately better early on for us. Agree with an earlier comment about these being a narrow band for the sweet spot, either side by just a bit and becomes "pleasant".

John


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Only had these as filter v60 areopress and brazen bar one brazen brew I have not really enjoyed them


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not finding these great for filter or areopress but finally starting to really enjoy as espresso and milk based drink. No idea why struggling with areopress as this is the first bean I have not managed to enjoy.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I am getting some decent shots with these, slower pour though 35 secs 18 in 33 out. Not blowing me away or anything but nice when you get it right.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Last bag done 2kg's gone and think can sum this one up as get it bang on and its super tasty, difficult to get the caramel, more often cocoa. Get it slightly either side of ideal and it just becomes ok, still better than what you would get from a high st chain but just tricky to get " in the zone".

End of bean personal thoughts: Wouldn't turn it down as a gift but probably, for our taste(s) not seek it out to buy for the reasons above, nothing wrong with it, maybe less forgiving than some others we have had?

John


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yesterday and today I have got some nice shots from these, seem to have settled down and not so hard to dial in. Nice caramel flavour from them.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Yesterday and today I have got some nice shots from these, seem to have settled down and not so hard to dial in. Nice caramel flavour from them.


What ratio? Really struggling to get these caramel notes people are getting.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

18-33 in 30 secs second one was 27 secs, both tasted good


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Time to fire up the rocket...


----------

